# Lost my Baby Kitty...



## beth1954 (May 19, 2004)

I first wrote this in the Health forum because I was searching for answers. But I think I need to be here.
My cat, Baby Kitty, died yesterday. He was about 8 years old. My mother (80 yrs old) called me at work and said that she thought Baby Kitty was dead. I rushed home and he was in the hallway, lifeless. She said he had cried out and by the time she got to the hallway, he was dead. He was ok that morning. Ate good....and he was even fine just minutes before it happened. I am just having such a bad time over this. The usual questions...WHY? What happened? Was it a heart attack? He slept curled up next to my pillow every single night. Curled up in a tight little ball with his head on my pillow, an inch or two from my face. There are usually 2 other cats that sleep with me too. Only one slept with me last night.
Our calico, Cassidy, was nearby when he died. Last night in the living room, she was sound asleep and woke up just crying and meowing like crazy. She looked a little disoriented and then got up off her bed and jumped on my lap. I know I'm probably reading too much into this, but it was almost as if she re-lived it. When I got home, I picked up Baby Kitty and put him on the couch on a fleece blanket. Cassidy was on the floor in front of the couch. She stood up on her back feet only, and was looking at Baby Kitty in the strangest way....she knew something was terribly wrong. My mother has a whole different kind of grief because she heard his cry and is the one who found him dead. My family is devastated. I can't stop crying.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Eight years old is so young, but he was very loved and it sounds like you gave him a wonderful home. atback


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

This sounds like something very quick and sudden; heart attack, aneurysm or stroke. Even if you had been home, _even if this had happend *at* the vet office_, I do not think there would have been anything anyone could have done. It was his time to go to the Rainbow Bridge.
Please accept my condolences. I cannot imagine how difficult this is, with nothing to prepare you for such a tragic loss. No signs, signals or anything. I am so sorry, atback


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I am so sorry that your Baby Kitty died so quickly. I can not imagine how devastated that you all are. 

Hugs to all of you during this time of sorrow.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

How very sad for you! I know this is a cliche, but thank God your cat didn't suffer long. I'm sure Baby Kitty is purring in the arms of the angels. God bless you and bring you comfort.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Your poor Mum having the memories of his cries. I'm sorry to hear about your loss, I feel for you and your family.


----------

